# Eheim 2232 Parts - Tap connector?



## Sentral (5 Jan 2012)

Hi guys, 

Just received an Eheim 2232 from eBay but it's just the canister. I'm looking for the taps to connect the pip to the cansiter itself; on the Eheim website it gives  '7656158 Shut-off tap' as the part needed. I've found this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EHEIM-SINGLE- ... _885wt_922 
Can anyone confirm that this is what I need?

Many thanks

Ben


----------



## dw1305 (5 Jan 2012)

Hi all,
If it is the 2232 Ecco with two empty grey screw connectors for inlet and outlet? you need a different connector, it is the same as the male half of the 12/16 "double tap" connector and it has a screw fitting, as well as a "push in" ferrule.

I think it is EHEIM  part number 7656158.





If it was second hand on EBAY? I think I had a bid for that one too. I already have one that bought accidentally (lowish bid, but won it) and I like it, although I can see why people have trouble with the handle mechanism (if the filter isn't de-pressurised). 

This is mine hiding on the right of the window-sill:





cheers Darrel


----------



## Sentral (5 Jan 2012)

Thought as much, just wasn't sure if I could get away with the other fitment. I've ordered some so hopefully I can get it all up and running. Will be my first external; got it pretty cheap so I'm happy   

Any tips for priming and not breaking the handle off like a few others seemed to have managed?

Many thanks


----------



## dw1305 (6 Jan 2012)

Hi all,


> Any tips for priming and not breaking the handle off like a few others seemed to have managed?


It is quite straight forward really. I added another double tap (although a single would have done, and you don't absolutely need a tap on the outlet hose) to both hoses, then you can break the hoses, leaving the spray-bar and intake in the tank, when you remove the filter body. I use a sponge on the intake, although you can get a pre-filter unit from Eheim - "Eheim Prefilter 4004320" <http://www.aquariumonline.co.uk/eheim_prefilter_4004320_P0000001964.html>.





After you've removed the filter body, you need to open both taps, and make sure all the water has gone from the filter body, before you open the filter (I just leave it upside down in the sink). The grey handle should go back quite easily (you need to push the little red button in), and as it gets to the back of the filter head, the head will lift up at the front  and you should be able to lever it off with your thumbs (2 x thumb-holes on top of the filter head). If you can't move it, move the handle forward again, rather than trying to force it off. 

When you put the head back on you need to check that the rubber seal seats in a groove, and then you need to make sure the slot and tab on the handle are lined up. As you move the handle forward the head should move down until it is fully seated, with the handle upright in the closed position, you shouldn't need to force it at all.

Priming is the same as for the "Classics", details here (and picture of the DIY pre-filter sponge): <http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=15341>  If you've left the intake in the tank, when you connect the hoses up and turn the taps on the filter should fill up without needing any suction on the outlet hose.

As long as the filter is full of water when you turn it on everything should be fine, and you may just need to rock it forward and backward until all the remaining air is purged. 

cheers Darrel


----------

